
Coalition of fee-only planners are suing the SEC [pdf] - todipa
https://www.napa-net.org/sites/napa-net.org/files/gov.uscourts.nysd_.522589.1.0.pdf
======
todipa
"Coalition of fee-only planners wants the rule amended so RIAs aren't undercut
by brokers held to lower standard of care"
[https://www.investmentnews.com/article/20190910/FREE/1909199...](https://www.investmentnews.com/article/20190910/FREE/190919988/xy-
planning-network-sues-sec-over-reg-bi)

